# Gasol = Bulked up Center?



## Babby (Jul 26, 2002)

He stated wanting to move into a possible center spot after gaining 20 pounds. He looked fabulous next to a depleted Canadian squad(damnit). He came of the bench to lead Spain in scoring, blocks, and rebounds.
What could this mean for our team? More options up front?
I like this idea. It will probably take some getting used to, but could make us very versatile.


----------



## ed (Jul 15, 2002)

I watched that game. It will take Pau at least 2 more years of bulking up to play center. He did look a little bigger though.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I also saw the game and he did look alot more full. (He also looked very tanned)

He was very impressive comming off the bench exspecially on D, he had a couple of beautiful blocks and rebounds.

On the other hand this team is without it's 4 NBA players. The team Canada that played today had a grand total of 0 NBA game experiance.


----------



## mindnsoul (Jul 23, 2002)

Supposedly, Pau Gasol bulked up to 255 lbs now to play some center ... perhaps to create more minutes for Drew Gooden.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

To start off I do like Pau Gasol as a Griz, but it would be impossible for Pau Gasol to bulk up 28 pounds in this short offseason . He is listed as 227 , and if anyone has ever played basketball knows that being listed at 227 is a whole lot different then actually being 227. Unless the Spaniard took steriods , then i doubt that this kid is 255. If he did take steriods then I will lose all respect for this guy. Morally it is just not right. But I know that he is smart enough not to do so , maybe in 2 or 3 years this guy will be at 255 but not at this point.



word out


----------



## Babby (Jul 26, 2002)

Gasol insists he is better prepared than when he entered the league. 

His offseason regimen apparently included more than just sand and socializing. 

The 22-year-old began playing basketball again about a month ago. Gasol said he also bulked up to 255 pounds with weight training. 



From Grizzlie's website at GoMemphis.com


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


He's listed on the WBC as 227 but that's not his current weight. I read another story about it, but that was a week ago, and i can't find it now.

Don't doubt it just cuz you "think" you know.




I use steroids ALL the time. I love them. I can't get enough.


WORD OUT -


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Somebody please tell me, is Spain that good where Gasol has to come off the bench. I'm sorry, but I haven't got the chance to see that team play, but they sound impressing. 

And C-Mo 22, Pau always argued the fact last season the weight he was listed at was always incorrect; over and over again he said his actual weight was 240lb. I saw him do an interview the other day and he has muscled up alot in the upper area. So if he's up to 255lbs, he actually put on 15lbs of muscle which is very needed for himself.


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bdachakeya</b>!
> Somebody please tell me, is Spain that good where Gasol has to come off the bench. I'm sorry, but I haven't got the chance to see that team play, but they sound impressing.
> 
> And C-Mo 22, Pau always argued the fact last season the weight he was listed at was always incorrect; over and over again he said his actual weight was 240lb. I saw him do an interview the other day and he has muscled up alot in the upper area. So if he's up to 255lbs, he actually put on 15lbs of muscle which is very needed for himself.


Gasol came off the bench because he was not in good shape. He was injured and had not much training. Spain has Garbajosa at PF, he is starter PF at Benetton Treviso, one of the best Euroleague teams, so this spot is well covered even without Gasol.

That´s the reason Gasol played a lot of minutes at C with Spain NT (Dueñas, 7´3", is injured. Reyes is undersized and Junyent lacks experience).

Gasol is listed at 7´0" and 227. He really was 7´1" and about 240 pounds last year.

Gasol showed yesterday against Yugoslavia he can play C. He outplayed Divac (fouled out with 2 points, 2 rebounds) and scored 25 points.

Anyway, I think Gasol spot is PF. It´s a waste of talent put him at C. Let´s play Wright at C and give minutes to Archibald and Trybanski for develope their games... and, Jerry, please, MAKE A BIG TRADE AND GET A TRUE CENTER!!!.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm starting to really warm up to Pau at the 5,,,,

Sure would open up a lot of PT for Drew and Stro,,,

It would also give us a Star quality player in a position that is easily the most difficult to fill...

I think that Pau should start at the 4 next season but play at least 10 to 15 min at the 5,,,

Work him in slowly, know what I mean?

I doubt he's 255, but if he can eventually get up there then there is no reason he can't be an effective 5.

A starting front court including Gasol, Battier, and Gooden, might one day be the best in the league.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm starting to really warm up to Pau at the 5,,,,

Sure would open up a lot of PT for Drew and Stro,,,

It would also give us a Star quality player in a position that is easily the most difficult to fill...

I think that Pau should start at the 4 next season but play at least 10 to 15 min at the 5,,,

Work him in slowly, know what I mean?

I doubt he's 255, but if he can eventually get up there then there is no reason he can't be an effective 5.

A starting front court including Gasol, Battier, and Gooden, might one day be the best in the league.


Top front courts on the future

Grizz

3. Battier
4. Gooden
5. Gasol

Bulls

3. E-Rob
4. Chandler
5. Curry

Pacers

3. Bender
4. Harrington
5. O'neil

Hmmmmm,,

Not really sure which group I like better??


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Potatoe I don't really think E-Rob would be part of the Bulls up and coming future, because he's getting no love. I don't understand why since the kid has so much talent and only had a bad year this past one. E-Rob's gettin no positives from Jerry Krause an Co. , give em to the Griz


----------



## Shao (Jul 21, 2002)

Well, im back from hollydays and i just hope that the coach dont spoil gasol making him play at 5, he just needs to improve his mid range shot to be one of the bests 4's in the nba and nearly unstoppable.:uhoh:


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

I do not think that Gasol will have the type of year that he had last year, basically because he is the vocal point of the Griz this year , and everyone already knows that, so my thoughts are that he will get more double teams and defensive schemes put around him. I think other players on the Griz have to step up and put up some big numbers this year. (Wright , Swift , Person, and possible Giricek) I mean Gasol will still get his points up on the board but im not thinkin that he will get 20 or more up there. But Gasol should prove me wrong , and i'm hoping he will.



word out


----------



## MemphisGo (Sep 3, 2002)

Gasol's current weight is 111 kgs (aprox 245 lb). He has gained 5 kgs (11 lbs) during this summer weight training sessions....that said by his Spanish fitness coach.
Cheers.


----------



## RayAllenIverson (Sep 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Potatoe I don't really think E-Rob would be part of the Bulls up and coming future, because he's getting no love. I don't understand why since the kid has so much talent and only had a bad year this past one. E-Rob's gettin no positives from Jerry Krause an Co. , give em to the Griz


Yes, give us Wright and we're even!:yes:
IMO, West is too smart to let his only C walk
Maybe we(Bulls) could take on a "horrible" contract of yours, like Dickerson's.


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

IF Pau were able to play more at the Center positon, that would allow Lorenzen to slide into the PF position, Battier at SF, and Dickerson and JWill as our guards with Stro ( I guess) being the #6 man in the rotation. Not a bad looking group, along with Person.

Looks like the Grizzlies have done a lot to improve themselves, they just need to stay healthy and they could maybe challenge the forty win barrier this year.
:grinning:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Spot minutes at center isn't out of the question. Magic had his famous Game 6 starting at center, and he was a smaller man than Pau. Rodman played occasional minutes as a center for the Bulls, especially for specific defensive assignments.

But I thing he's got a little ways to go before he can contribute significantly at center. Even with the weight gain, he's still small enough to get pushed off his sports by much larger men.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The thing is that there aren't that much much larger men. The league has alot of small Centers...

-Petey


----------

